# Smallies near the islands



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Looking for a little advice on late summer smallies. Going to be up at east harbor next week. I know there are plenty of LM in the harbors, but want to try and get out and find some SM on the lake. 

We found a few on a drop off point on SE side of south bass last year, but it was pretty spotty. And advice? Shoals around kelley's? How bout the bay?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I would also like to know... I'll be moving out to sandusky bay next year. I've never fished for smallies on erie.... I've been targeting LM for the past 4 years on plenty of other lakes.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

From what I have read they slide back into 25-35 fow and school up in the mid to late summer. I am just hoping someone has a recent good report to share. 

You can catch LM on the main shoreline and the harbors all summer long, but it does slow considerably after mid june. It's not hard to have a 100 fish day in the spring. 

I love catching the LM but im just looking for a change. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am wanting to go do the same thing. I heard from a guy I know that the bite around the islands has been good. Catching them on flukes is what I was told.
I know there are some reefs around the island area that are good but I have limited knowledge of them as well.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Flippin you taking me out!!!??? LOL I am boatless this year =( I'll talk to some buddies and let you know if I get any info! Heading to Canada from the 17th-25th but we are too far north unfortunately for smallies....I'll be chasing Northerns though =)


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> Hey Flippin you taking me out!!!??? LOL I am boatless this year =( I'll talk to some buddies and let you know if I get any info! Heading to Canada from the 17th-25th but we are too far north unfortunately for smallies....I'll be chasing Northerns though =)


 What happened to the big Tonka out front?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Scum_Frog...sure I'd take you out for some smallies (albeit I am a serious rookie fishing for them on Erie). I think we are thinking about trying it the weekend you will be gone. It's an open weekend between tournies for me. Maybe we can put something together is September?

Have fun on the Canada trip!!! That would be a blast...those pike are brutes!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Im assuming your talking about the bright yellow Tonka from the ford store? Luckily I think that ugly thing sold LOL......

We definitely should plan a trip.....could fish for smallies and largies since the smallies should be in closer hopefully that time of year. Definitely let me know!!!

Canada should be a blast again....I like chasing them since I fish for them same style as largemouth....a lot of swimbaits and topwater is all I throw....I love it!! I'll post some pics if we get on any bigguns!


----------

